# Dianabol (naposim) results



## Jakkkk (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello to all, are in a cycle of Dianabol (naposim) from 10 days, I had 6 days to 10mg/day and now have 4 days to 20mg/day, I seem to see great results in terms of size, a few know when should I expect results? after 2 weeks of 20mg/day perhaps?
My cycle is 6 weeks, maybe the last 2 to 30mg/day


----------



## mac762339 (Apr 11, 2009)

At doses of 25mg and up one can notice results within the first week. This will be most likelly in the form of water wieght. So the first week the scale will be your best indacator. Then within the 2nd and 3rd weeks , size and strenghth gains should manifest. It happens at a fairly quik rate.


----------



## Jakkkk (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok thx, my cycle will last 8 weeks I have already done 1 week at 10mg/day and now are 4 day to 20mg/day, I have yet to 20mg/day for 4 weeks and then maybe go for the last 3 weeks at 30mg / day. 
What do you think?


----------



## mac762339 (Apr 11, 2009)

Honest I don't know enough to give you an answer.There are others on the board that would be better to answer that. What I gave you was just my experience with Dbol.Good luck.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 11, 2009)

mac762339 said:


> At doses of 25mg and up one can notice results within the first week. This will be most likelly in the form of water wieght. So the first week the scale will be your best indacator. Then within the 2nd and 3rd weeks , size and strenghth gains should manifest. It happens at a fairly quik rate.



Yeah the process is exactly that and then reverse it for when you stop taking them  Your gains and strength will diminish at a quick rate too

Seriously though I don't see the harm in doing dbol for a 1st cycle. I don't agree with it but don't see the harm and it migth give you some gains. When your on cycle with dbol 20 pounds in a few weeks is not uncommon... even 30. Obviously most/all water weight. Dbol aids fat loss and will give you great gym sessions and well its my fav bulking agent by far (excluding test).

I won't go into detail about what exactly dbol does and why strong orals don't give you sustainable gains etc.

Just do 6 weeks. It is very liver toxic. Even if you are doing smaller doses. Go upto 30mg now and do that so the total duratiuon of your cycle is 6 weeks. Don't go above that time length. 30mg is more than enough for a first cycle. Most of dbols weight gains are in the first 3 weeks so your best getting on your high dose very soon. I done dbol at 25mg for 6 weeks and gained 20 pounds and kept a large amount due to effective diet, training and rest.

Let us know how you get on. And please tell us you have a pct regime set out ??


----------



## rottsnhell (Apr 11, 2009)

Elvia1023 said:


> Just do 6 weeks. It is very liver toxic. Even if you are doing smaller doses. Go upto 30mg now and do that so the total duratiuon of your cycle is 6 weeks. Don't go above that time length. 30mg is more than enough for a first cycle.
> 
> Good advice........


----------



## ALX (Apr 12, 2009)

is this a d bol only cycle?   where d bol left off you should add oils and have proper   pct or you might lose your gains fairly fast my friend.    just my two ccs


----------



## Jakkkk (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, this is just dbol cycle, my pct will Anabolic Xtreme PCT, or with nolvadex. 
Ok then I will take my cycle going again for hours one week and then 20mg/day for the last 3 to 30mg/day 
I want to date you


----------



## mac762339 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok english is Jakks second language. I don't think he really wants to date you. Not that theres any thing wrong with that.LOL


----------



## Jakkkk (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes I apologize for my English  I said that my cycle for 6 weeks and the last 2 weeks at 30mg/day now in 2 weeks at 20mg/day. 
Already done 2 to 20mg/day still 2 to 20mg/day and then 2 to 30mg/day.
Is ok?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 13, 2009)

Jakkkk said:


> Yes I apologize for my English  I said that my cycle for 6 weeks and the last 2 weeks at 30mg/day now in 2 weeks at 20mg/day.
> Already done 2 to 20mg/day still 2 to 20mg/day and then 2 to 30mg/day.
> Is ok?



Yeah that is fine. I would personally just go on 25mg or 30mg now and stay on that. But another 2 weeks at 20mg and then 30mg will be fine.

You know the date... will you pay? Only joking!


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 13, 2009)

mac762339 said:


> At doses of 25mg and up one can notice results within the first week. This will be most likelly in the form of water wieght. So the first week the scale will be your best indacator. Then within the 2nd and 3rd weeks , size and strenghth gains should manifest. It happens at a fairly quik rate.



Yes Indeed,,,DBOL works relatively fast. Gains come quick if your doing things right.


----------



## Jakkkk (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, thanks guys, are beginning to 20mg/day over 2 weeks, beginning to see results in terms of mass


----------



## Jakkkk (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello everyone, I finished my 2 weeks at 20mg/day now past and I will do 30mg/day for 3 weeks. 
I take the dose divided into 3 10mg 7.00 - 10mg 14.00 - 10mg 20:00 
What do you think?


----------

